# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  kok website koi-s magazine gak bisa dibuka

## wihadi232

kok website koi-s magazine gk bisa dibuka ya ???

----------


## wihadi232

Dan mohon untuk dikirimkan formulir berlangganan majalah koi-s ke email: [email protected]
Trims
wihadi.

----------


## Tjendra

Yah tuh, sptnya domain-nya expired yah...

----------


## wihadi232

makasih om Tjendra,infonya,trims.

----------


## Yaniesbe

Sampai mau 3 tahun belum di update...?  :Cry: ..

Pasti adminnya sibuk (jadi saya memaklumi...  :Tongue:  )

----------


## showa

formulir berlangganan , sebenarnya sudah ada di balik setiap majalah yg om miliki atau masuk di tread keanggotaan disana sudah lengkap semua om silahkan di coba.

----------


## Yaniesbe

> formulir berlangganan , sebenarnya sudah ada di balik setiap majalah yg om miliki atau masuk di tread keanggotaan disana sudah lengkap semua om silahkan di coba.


Terima kasih Pak,

Kirain link di koimag adalah review koimag terbaru atau yang berhub dengan majalah koimag

Saya sudah terima form pendaftaran keanggotaan barusan...

Sukses selalu...

----------


## dTp

sukses selalu untuk koi-s

----------

